# Poor "No-name"!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I received an email from little "no-names" breeder yesterday. It seems he was playing on her deck and got his foot caught between some boards and twisted it pretty badly. He pulled the tendons and ligaments 
around the patella. The vet says to wait a couple of weeks before sending him, to 
make sure it isn't going to affect the patella and cause future problems. The breeder is now uncertain if she will send him to me, or not. She doesn't want to send him if there's a chance he will have problems w/the leg later on due to this. 

She has offered to send me a different puppy, once one is available. Guess we'll wait and see...

For now, though, we're loving Tori and having so much fun w/her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh gosh--I'm sorry to hear about little "no-name's" accident!Good grief--that must of hurt! Well,it sounds like she is looking out for your best interest Leslie--whether it be this pup or another--you still have little Miss Tori to love in the meantime......:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww- poor no-name. Leslie, I am glad your breeder is taking care of you. Cash sprained his ankle when he was about 4 or 5 months (before his growth plates closed) and he is just fine- I am so glad you have Tori. Can you imagine getting this news if you didn't-- there is no way you could have waited. 

all will work out for the best... and in the meantime -- MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Check out the "Fur-bellies" thread :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, I cannot believe this!! Poor little no name. Actually I would think that since he was not named yet, it makes it a little easier! Poor guy, I hope he heals and come home to you. Maybe this is a blessing in disguise, giving you more time with Tori. She is such a doll.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. Hope he heals up quickly and comes home. Love Tori's furbelly.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor little guy. I hope things work out for the best. :hug: to you, Tori and little "no-name"


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor baby "No Name" sorry to hear about his foot, but at least you have Tori now. Everything will work out for the best. Give Tori a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
Yikes to the poor little puppy! This gives you the chance to bond more with Tori as clearly shown in the Neezer Belly shot thread!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, I think Tori is completely enjoying being an "only child". I agree it is good for her bonding. She has totally connected to me. However, she isn't quite as loving to DH. It's understandable, though, since I'm w/her the vast majority of the time. I did leave him in charge of her for several hours on Sat. and things went well. Looks like she accepts him as a good substitute for me. But, if given a choice, it's me all the way!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
that really sounds painful, poor little pup. Keep us updated!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, Leslie, perhaps this is meant to be, so you have a chance to bond and adapt to Tori. I'm sure it will sort itself out as it should, and little no-name will heal, and it's wonderful that your breeder is so conscientious. LOVE the furbelly shots! She's an angel.:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little no-name. I hope he's not in too much pain. I do hope he heals quickly. In the meantime I have no doubt Tori is keeping you well entertained.

Susan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about poor little No Name. Hope he recovers well and is healthy soon. Tori gets to have her mommy all to herself a little longer


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Poor little no-name. *I hope he's not in too much pain*. I do hope he heals quickly. In the meantime I have no doubt Tori is keeping you well entertained.
> 
> Susan


Susan~ The breeder says he is hardly walking on it.  Poor little thing!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

omg---poor little guy.

I hope he is well enough to join you soon Leslie.

Tori is too cute, I just can't get enough of that little face.

Kim


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh no!!  I'm so sorry to hear about that awful accident. Poor baby, I hope everything is alright. Keep us updated on him!



> Yep, I think Tori is completely enjoying being an "only child". I agree it is good for her bonding. She has totally connected to me. However, she isn't quite as loving to DH. It's understandable, though, since I'm w/her the vast majority of the time. I did leave him in charge of her for several hours on Sat. and things went well. Looks like she accepts him as a good substitute for me. But, if given a choice, it's me all the way!


Gucci was VERY attached to just me when she was wee little, and still is. I think females tend to bond very closely to one person and males are a little better with two or more people, atleast it seems that way to me. It bums my husband out sometimes, he practically has to have filet mignon in his hand to get her to ditch me! LOL

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, that's horrible Leslie! Poor little no name! Hopefully he will get better soon and be able to go home. :hug:

I do agree that this is probably for the best as I'm sure you're bonding with little Tori a lot more and things will go smoothly in the end. As cliche as it might be for me to say this, things do happen for a reason and I truly believe that. I'm sure that it will all work out in the end.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leslie I hope things are going better for little "no name" That had to hurt 
It sounds like you have a great breeder that is taking good care of him!!!! This will give you a little more time with that little cutie patotie Tori!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ouch! I hate to hear about little puppies being in pain. How awful for little "No name". Please let us hear how he's doing.

Tori is such a sweetie pie. It sounds like she is bonding tightly with you right away. Hopefully, her little brother can come home soon!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry about "No Name", I hate to think of a puppy in pain, and we really hope there is not lasting effects. I strongly believe “What is meant to be will be.” Enjoy your time with Tori.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My goodness, how in the world did the little guy manage to do that? I hope he mends well and that the injury won't pose any future problems! In the meantime, I am so happy you are getting so much enjoyment from your new baby Tori!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh dear! That sounds like it hurt! Poor little guy. Ihope he heals up real well. In the meantime you have sweet little Tori to hog all to yourself!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry about NoName. Keep us posted as to how he's doing. Glad to hear Tori is doing well. She is adorable!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My boys do great with my DH and my son when I am not home......BUT!!

As my DH so eloquently says.... as soon as I walk in.......

"Where's the mom? - where's the mom!? There she is!! And of course both human boys know that the fur boys are mine the rest of the eve!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Tori is adorable!!! Enjoy this time alone - no name - or noname pronounced "noe nah me" (what we called austin for awhile) should be better soon!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard from the breeder and she says he's not healing as well as she'd like. He is still limping quite a bit. He goes back to see the vet next week for a recheck. However, she said she's not feeling good about sending him to me at all. Her biggest fear is that, even if he heals ok now, he'll wind up needing patella surgery (or something similiar) later on and she really doesn't want to take a chance on that happening. I can definitely appreciate that!

Anyhow, there are no other pups available right now. She does have a litter due in Nov. She's thinking she'd like me to take one of those. So, that's probably what will happen. They will be ready for forever homes sometime in January.

Thank goodness (and thank Jan :biggrin1 I have my precious little Tori to love and care for. I think all of this is working out for the best. It is allowing me to bond and fall totally head-over-heals in love w/her. If all works out, she will be 6 mos. old when the other one arrives. I think that's very do-able.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Leslie.....I'm so sorry to hear about little no-name. Poor little guy. I sure hope he eventually heals o.k. It sounds as if your breeder is really trying to do what's best for you. I do think think that waiting for your second pup will be very helpful to you. Like you said, you'll have plenty of time with Tori, and Tori will be well on her way to being potty trained. January should work out perfectly!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hat's off to the breeder, :yo: she is really looking after yours and no-names best interests.:grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
She is a gem! I am sure you will so distracted with Tori and right when you have her totally trained, you can fall in love with another little puppy!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I'm sorry that poor little No-name is not better yet, but if you do get one of the November puppies, I'm sure that it will be good for you as far as bonding with Tori and the age difference! I hope that the little one will get better soon and that he won't have to go through surgery or anything! :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

I am sorry to hear about little no name. I know you have waited a long time, I am so happy you have little Tori to love on you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leslie, thanks for the up date! As you know "all things work together for good". In the meantime I know you are so enjoying Tori!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, I am so sorry to hear this news, although you know that I thought this was going to happen. This is really the best thing for you!! Tori will get all your attention and be in a good place to accept a little one into the family in January. Amd the last thing you need, is more vet bills!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the update Leslie.I've been wondering about him....and how he was doing etc.Sorry to read about his leg and the healing.Like others mentioned,he maybe just not be the "right" one this time...hang in there:hug:...it sounds like Shadow's breeder is looking out for your best interest.:yo:hats off to her:yo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I heard from the breeder and she says he's not healing as well as she'd like. He is still limping quite a bit. He goes back to see the vet next week for a recheck. However, she said she's not feeling good about sending him to me at all. Her biggest fear is that, even if he heals ok now, he'll wind up needing patella surgery (or something similiar) later on and she really doesn't want to take a chance on that happening. I can definitely appreciate that!
> 
> Anyhow, there are no other pups available right now. She does have a litter due in Nov. She's thinking she'd like me to take one of those. So, that's probably what will happen. They will be ready for forever homes sometime in January.
> 
> Thank goodness (and thank Jan :biggrin1 I have my precious little Tori to love and care for. I think all of this is working out for the best. It is allowing me to bond and fall totally head-over-heals in love w/her. If all works out, she will be 6 mos. old when the other one arrives. I think that's very do-able.


You're welcome. This will give you more bonding time with Tori. That poor little guy though


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I do think think that waiting for your second pup will be very helpful to you. Like you said, you'll have plenty of time with Tori, and Tori will be well on her way to being potty trained. January should work out perfectly!


Huh? I thought Tori was potty trained at 10 weeks?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That poor little fellow  I hope he heals up quickly and doesn't have any problems in the future. That is SO sad he got hurt.

But, I'm happy you have Tori to bond with. She is just beyond precious and gives me puppy fever!

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update Leslie. I do really hope that he heals up quickly. It must be such a discomfort for the tiny bundle.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor little guy. Whether you get him or not, I hope he heals up real soon and finds a forever home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Huh? I thought Tori was potty trained at 10 weeks?


Yes she was! :biggrin1:


----------

